# Oana Andreea Nechiti in Leder



## Tom365 (24 Dez. 2013)

Diese Oana Andreea Nechiti tanzte bei "Let's Dance - Let's Christmas" mit Manuel Cortez für den guten Zweck. Da gabs einen Jive-Tanz in Leder von Ihr.

Frage: Hat oder weiß jemand wo man an dieses Video in HD rankommt ??

Danke schon mal


----------

